# Invision Power Board V3 Website Change



## spatian116 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello.

I recently made a website for my clan. I created a temporary URL so i could install it and set it up then later on i would just add the new domain in cpan el. Well I added a second domain but Whenever you use the new one it says your not logged in if its set to remember and ALL links on the site go to the old URL.

So my question is, is there any way for me to change the Website address.

www.clanguardianangels.co.cc

www.militiarenegades.co.cc

.... I will be purchasing a .com domain very soon.



... Matt


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

There is no easy way to do it... unless your board software has an export/import option.


----------



## spatian116 (Feb 7, 2010)

hmm dang. would be able to tell me how or dont you know?


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Because the files link to your old domain. Theres no simple way to do it. One thing you might consider is opening every file in an editor that supports search/find and replace in entire projects instead of just one file. Searching for the old domain name and replacing it with your new one. Other than that there may be an export/import option in your boards admin area. Thats a longshot though. If the board was set up by your web host, you may want to consider asking them to help.


----------

